

100KM Chinese traffic jam enters day 9 - outworlder
http://theinternetpost.net/2013/02/25/100-km-chinese-traffic-jam-enters-day-9/

======
colanderman
Blogspam. Original: [http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2010/08/23/china-
traffic-...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2010/08/23/china-traffic-
jam.html)

Ironic considering the blog's motto:

 _Welcome to TIP. ABC, CBS, NBC and all the cable news channels are all bought
and paid for and report what they are told to report. The MSM lies to and
instigates people into political argument and gossip that leads to dead end
roads and distracts from the real issues. There is much better informational
news reporting away from the Democrat and Republican tail-spinning arguments
that are usually rooted in confusion and hate.. TIP is your alternative._

~~~
dubfan
We're alternative media, not beholden to mainstream corporate interests! So
here's an article from a Canadian Crown corporation re-posted verbatim.

Edit: Plus the article is two years old.

